# Lake texana water level



## the rock (Nov 24, 2009)

In about 3 weeks I'm going to lake texana for 5 days for so fishing so I was going to see what the lake level is and if anybody been doing so fishing and having some luck thanks


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Just drove over it this evening, 1 ft from being full, catfishing is real hot right now, i know a few guys that run trotlines and they are hammering the big yellows and catching lots of blues. They pulled 2 in the 50's out this past weekend and a few in the 30's. I have a feeling after tomorrow it'll be more than full.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

The last is looking great . Was good to see boats on the water for a change


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I tried last week with my boy and did fair for the amount of hooks we had out. We had 75 perch out each night on a mix of jugs and trotlines and ended up with 9 blues and a 25lb yellow cat the first night and 9 blues and a 15lb yellow cat the second night. Most of my perch were eating size I think if I would of had smaller perch or used cut perch I would of caught a lot more blues. We had fun, and I was happy with the results considering I'd never fished a lake before. I fished the Mustang Branch I may try the main lake next time I go and see what I can find.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

We did good before the last rise, the second night the river above the lake rose about two feet. Using live perch, wound up with about 19 blues a one good yellow @ 26 lbs.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice, glad to see Texana getting back into its game


----------



## the rock (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks guys I will be runing a 100+ hooks for 5 days so I hope to get some good fish and what part of the lake will be my best bet thanks


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I know guys that fish all over the lake and do good everywhere, by the dam, up by 59, up Mustang. Just a matter of finding some holes and trying different spots, sooner or later you run into honey holes.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

gulfcoast200 said:


> I tried last week with my boy and did fair for the amount of hooks we had out. We had 75 perch out each night on a mix of jugs and trotlines and ended up with 9 blues and a 25lb yellow cat the first night and 9 blues and a 15lb yellow cat the second night. Most of my perch were eating size I think if I would of had smaller perch or used cut perch I would of caught a lot more blues. We had fun, and I was happy with the results considering I'd never fished a lake before. I fished the Mustang Branch I may try the main lake next time I go and see what I can find.


Where are you getting all those perch at? Anywhere around us?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Bearintex I'm getting the perch from private ponds. I wish there was a good public place in our area to catch some. I hate having to bother friends with catching bait. Last year one of my hunting leases had some places that were loaded and we could catch 75 in an hour or two on cane poles but the drought dried them all up.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Was a place in Ganado selling them and a guy on the road that goes to the dam on the Edna side of the lake that sold them. Havent been this year to see if they still have any.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I was on the Mustang Creek arm Sunday (3/18). Water was high, lake seemed full, but water was very brown (almost milky). I didn't talk to anyone catching fish, but I saw enough gators to know they're in there. Live bait would have helped. 

This most recent rain may have stirred things up even more.


----------

